# Free beagle



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

me and my wife are expecting a baby in june and we just cant do 4 dogs anymore,going down to 2.. i hate to do it but as it is now we dont spend enough time with the dogs....i hope i can find someone that will 
i have a 8 year old beagle, likes to run around in woods and could probibily get the hang of hunting if, with another dog. I tried to train him but my heart was not into it and he has been a heck of a good yard dog .All shots are up to date and he is on meds for heart worms. If anyone wants a good dog or knows anyone that does please let me know as it will not be fair to the dog in the future if i have to keep him..thanks


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rkroberts (Jun 4, 2012)

You find him a home?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

